# Tivo Desktop Plus download and updates?



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I purchased the Desktop Plus a long time ago (2008). I still have the email with the serial # and download link.

The problem?

The download link is no longer valid, and the only links I can find on Tivo's site require me to purchase it again. There's no updates (like the 2.8.3 patch) that I can find downloadable.

Is there even a support website for downloading the updates? Since it requires a serial # to function, I don't know why Tivo doesn't have it on their website as downloadable without having to re-purchase from the Tivo Store.

Their support page:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2675

has a link to:

www.tivo.com/desktop
which isn't valid anymore and instead takes you to:
https://www.tivo.com/shop/accessories

TIA.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Call Tivo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe download


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

m_jonis said:


> Is there even a support website for downloading the updates? Since it requires a serial # to function, I don't know why Tivo doesn't have it on their website as downloadable without having to re-purchase from the Tivo Store.


It doesn't require a serial number to function. Without a serial number, it just reverts to being TiVo Desktop rather than TiVo Desktop Plus. And TiVo doesn't want to support TiVo Desktop anymore, so they don't want to distribute it. Although, as noted, they still do -- it's just obscure now.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

moyekj said:


> TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe download


Thank you.

It wouldn't be that big of a deal if Tivo would have "stream" to pc. Yeah, I could setup pyTivo and all that, but it's kinda a PITA to have to rip/decode/etc to burn to DVD as well.

But it works for the time being, thank you again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

m_jonis said:


> rip/decode/etc to burn to DVD as well.


FYI VideoReDo can do this all in one step. It can open .tivo files directly and then you can edit them and save them directly to DVD.


----------

